

Amazon S3 API down? - philip1209


======
vpiragash
You can check here for AWS availability issues:
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

Looks like S3 is fine at the moment. N. California:
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/s3-us-west-1.rss> Oregon:
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/s3-us-west-2.rss> Virgina:
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/s3-us-standard.rss>

